

Ask HN: Where can I find a list of data repositories/api's? - mrharrison

I currently make data visualizations at a Mega Corp, but would like to start building some on my free time, and wanted to browse data sources to see what&#x27;s possible.
======
ye
It's like asking "can I find a list of cat pictures on the internet?"

Use google. There are tons of datasets and APIs of _all_ kinds.

~~~
mrharrison
Well yeah, I have done that, and I'm sure there is a great site that has the
best cat pictures. Better than what google can find. :) Thanks for your help

